# Help needed on travel ban



## rootofallevil (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't paid (to be accurate I couldn't pay) my Etisalat mobile bills for the last four months and total outstanding amounts to roughly aed 4500. These are the bills of couple of iPhones purchased under post-paid bill system. Now they have disconnected both lines because of non payment.

Is there a chance of Etisalat filing a case in my name? I'm prompt with e-life bill payments though and they haven't discoonected it yet. Also I haven't received any call or letter from their legal department so far. They still continues to send my monthly bill in my e-mail. Amount in those bills remains the same..I mean no late payment charges or interest or anything of that sort is not included!

Please help!!!


----------



## rootofallevil (Nov 11, 2012)

Admins, I'm an expat in UAE and please move this thread to uae expat forum. Thanks! 

Btw how can I edit my profile?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry....I'm not understanding what your unpaid bills have got to do with a travel ban.


----------

